# Calibration



## rubbersoul (Nov 12, 2007)

I recently purchased the Mitsubishi HC 6800 projector. 
I would appreciate it if there was anyone who has this projector send me their calibration settings.
I realize it is not one size fits all but it could help. 
The picture out of the box is great, however I do want to utilize the Mitsubishi to it's fullest potential.

Thanks anyone and everyone!!


----------



## mechman (Feb 8, 2007)

You can search at tweaktv.com. :dontknow: But the best thing you can do is to go and purchase the Spears and Munsil Calibration disk. :T Settings from other people are good for them generally, not for you.


----------



## rubbersoul (Nov 12, 2007)

Thanks mechman, 
I have the disc. I received it when I purchased the Oppo.
I guess I have a fear of jumping into it.....For me as well as a friend of mine it was pretty intimidating.
Guess I will have to take another look.


----------



## artinaz (Jul 31, 2008)

If you havent- search for the "Grayscale for dummies" post on the net. It gives fairly easy step by step instructions. You will however need to get a colorimeter and the software installed.

There have been many time in my AV quest where I have agonized over the steps- building bass traps, making removable masks for my projector screen, calibrating my projector. I read and read ad nauseum, apprehensive to take it to the next steps, but when I finally did it, it turned out be fairly easy and worth the effort. 

Try it, calibration would beb worth it, esp the correct gamma settings.


----------



## mechman (Feb 8, 2007)

artinaz said:


> If you havent- search for the "Grayscale for dummies" post on the net. It gives fairly easy step by step instructions. You will however need to get a colorimeter and the software installed.


Guide: GREYSCALE & COLOUR CALIBRATION FOR DUMMIES


----------



## Mark Techer (Jan 17, 2008)

mechman said:


> Guide: GREYSCALE & COLOUR CALIBRATION FOR DUMMIES


A very good read and much better calibration results.


----------

